# Milan: Redbird a giorni. Futuro tra calcio e show.



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.

*Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".

Il Sole 24 Ore: avvocati al lavoro per chiudere il passaggio del Milan a Redbird. Elliott resterà in minoranza. 

CorSport: closing vicino. Entro un mese c'è Redbird.La trattativa sembra alle battute finali Per le firme mancano solo passaggi tecnici. Obiettivo media company.

Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Maggio 2022)

spero non si inventino troppe pagliacciate.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

Dello show sui social e in tv non ce ne frega una mazza. Il Milan DEVE vincere. E lo si è visto benissimo ieri. Quindi, fuori i soldi per costruire una squadra sempre più competitiva.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Ripristineranno la Haka prima di ogni partita ahah


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


spero sia solo una caricatura giornalistica, e non si aggiungano altre pagliacciate che col campo c'entrano poco


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


Vediamo, non mi sbilancio.

Come logica ci sta. Passiamo da un fondo che rileva la società, sistema i conti e rivende. Elliott è stato obiettivamente bravissimo in questo, trasformando un ridimensionamento in un progetto vincente. Se non siamo i primi che ci riescono, a memoria, siamo un caso rarissimo di sicuro. Allo stesso tempo pero di sport non ne capiscono una mazza, per loro stessa ammissione, e in certi casi, soprattutto i primi tempi, lo abbiamo visto anche.

Adesso ne arriva uno invece del settore, specializzato, con conoscenze specifiche nel mondo dello sport e soprattutto in quello americano. In teoria, sul piano delle competenze, Redbird è uno step naturale rispetto a Elliott. Passiamo da competenze finanziarie a quelle commerciali e sportive.

Per il resto non so, vedremo nel concreto. Per me non ci servono solo i soldi, ci serve molto altro per far si che questo nuovo Milan sia una realtà duratura e ritorni stabilmente nell'elite del calcio mondiale. Serve massimizzare i ricavi, diventare un brand mondiale, avere un'organizzazione all'avanguardia in tutti i settori. Il settore tecnico anzi è quello che ha meno bisogno, sarà importante che questi nuovi stiano al loro posto senza mettere becco nella parte sportiva, dove abbiamo già persone che stanno dimostrando di saper fare benissimo da soli.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

*Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".*


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


Non trasformeranno mai il calcio europeo in un'americanata.


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Maggio 2022)

La visione dovrebbe comprendere entrambe le parti, perché entrambe contribuiscono una al benessere dell’altro.
Con la vittoria dello scudetto numero 19 l’entusiasmo in tutto il mondo ha subito un bell’impulso partendo dalla meravigliosa Milano. Se si vuole competere sul piano sportivo servono atleti capaci di alzare il proprio livello di performance, alcuni possono essere giovani in grado di crescere, altri devono essere i giocatori di primo livello, i quali rappresentano l’obiettivo da raggiungere per i più giovani.gli ingaggi di giocatori più dotati tecnicamente richiedono denaro che deve arrivare dal concetto di spettacolo, quando si riesce includere in tifoso permettendogli di contribuire economicamente sostenendo le proprie mozioni, si crea un circolo virtuoso .gli sponsor pagano se a un evento assistono molte persone così da poter veicolare i propri brand e prodotti. Il Milan è evidentemente sia catalizzatore per questo che strumento per raggiungere risultati sportivi. credo sia fisiologico accettare entrambi i lati.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


Con quanto aggiunto da Repubblica, inizio ad avere buone sensazioni.
Mi sembra un percorso coerente e promettente sulla carta.
Certo è qualcosa di molto innovativo per il calcio italiano, per cui trovo inevitabile che molti siano scettici.
Per ora non mi sbilancio ma il ragionamento mi sembra giusto.

Unica grossa pecca in tutto il discorso: lo stadio di medie dimensioni. Abbiamo visto che a malapena basta San Siro se le cose vengono fatte per bene...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con quanto aggiunto da Repubblica, inizio ad avere buone sensazioni.
> Mi sembra un percorso coerente e promettente sulla carta.
> Certo è qualcosa di molto innovativo per il calcio italiano, per cui trovo inevitabile che molti siano scettici.
> Per ora non mi sbilancio ma il ragionamento mi sembra giusto.
> ...


Però qui si apre un discorso complicato ragazzi.

Io da quando vedo il Milan, lo stadio lo vedo pieno solo quando c’è bel tempo o quando ci si gioca qualcosa di importante. E di Milan mostruosi ne ho visti eccome…

Ma vogliamo ricordarci le tristi partite di Champions con il CSKA di turno (a caso eh), con lo stadio mezzo vuoto? È tristissimo. Certo ora con l’entusiasmo magari facciamo il botto il prossimo anno, ma non ci scommetterei che tra 4 anni vi ritroveremo nella stessa situazione.

Forse è lo stadio non abbastanza moderno e gli spettatori preferisco stare a casa, forse sono i prezzi, ma io non c’è li vedo 75/80k ad ogni partita del Milan. A quest’ora punto se si vuole riservare la grandezza per le grandi occasioni diamo in regalo i posti vuoti a scuole calcio, associazioni ed altri enti, almeno non ci presentiamo con i seggiolini vuoti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Però qui si apre un discorso complicato ragazzi.
> 
> Io da quando vedo il Milan, lo stadio lo vedo pieno solo quando c’è bel tempo o quando ci si gioca qualcosa di importante. E di Milan mostruosi ne ho visti eccome…
> 
> ...


E' un ragionamento che ha un fine chiaro... stadio piu piccolo, meno costi di costruzione e di gestione, prezzi MOOOOLTO piu alti.

Lo dico perchè qualche partita di Premier l'ho vista... l'ultima prima della pandemia al Tottenham Stadium ho pagato 160 euro il primo anello laterale, vicino alla bandierina... Tottenham Leicester, quindi neanche una partita troppo di cartello... l'equivalente del nostro primo arancio ne costava quasi 300... giusto per essere chiari di cosa stiamo parlando.

Stadio piccolo vuol dire incu...ata grande per i tifosi, inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454



Almeno mettessero delle majorettes fighe durante la partita... no, adesso in America ci sono i "ragazzi pon pon"....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> Striscione anti Inter: multa e scuse QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/...e-scaroni-delusione-inter.116400/post-2659454


Stadio condiviso e piccolo, a me l'idea sinceramente non è che faccia impazzire. Se deve essere piccolo, tanto valeva farselo per i fatti propri al Portello. 
In ogni caso son piuttosto certo che lo stadio a Milano non si farà, finché si dà la possibilità legislativa a residenti, comitati di quartiere e consiglio comunale di mettere becco ci saranno sempre problemi. Inoltre c'è una legge sugli stadi, ma non si capisce perché il comune può decidere di non applicarla... Che si fanno a fare le leggi se poi si possono non applicare...


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento che ha un fine chiaro... stadio piu piccolo, meno costi di costruzione e di gestione, prezzi MOOOOLTO piu alti.
> 
> Lo dico perchè qualche partita di Premier l'ho vista... l'ultima prima della pandemia al Tottenham Stadium ho pagato 160 euro il primo anello laterale, vicino alla bandierina... Tottenham Leicester, quindi neanche una partita troppo di cartello... l'equivalente del nostro primo arancio ne costava quasi 300... giusto per essere chiari di cosa stiamo parlando.
> 
> Stadio piccolo vuol dire incu...ata grande per i tifosi, inutile girarci intorno.


Certo, questo poco ma sicuro!
Resta il fatto che è tristissmo vedere mezzo stadio vuoto. Anche 50k presenti a San Siro sembrano pochissimi, e lo abbiamo visto durante questo anno di pandemia.

Peró, siamo sicuri che lo si riempe uno stadio da 80k ogni partita? No, perché in Premier ed in Bundes è cosi, ed anche le Spagnole. Se si, ben venga!

Per il resto siamo d’accordo. Probabilmente per Sassuolo-Milan neanche uno stadio da 200k posti sarebbe stato sufficiente, ma per Milan-Salernitana tra 3 anni in una tristissima giornata invernale quanti posti sarebbero necessari?


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

*CorSport: closing vicino. Entro un mese c'è Redbird.La trattativa sembra alle battute finali Per le firme mancano solo passaggi tecnici. Obiettivo media company.*


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Certo, questo poco ma sicuro!
> Resta il fatto che è tristissmo vedere mezzo stadio vuoto. Anche 50k presenti a San Siro sembrano pochissimi, e lo abbiamo visto durante questo anno di pandemia.
> 
> Peró, siamo sicuri che lo si riempe uno stadio da 80k ogni partita? No, perché in Premier ed in Bundes è cosi, ed anche le Spagnole. Se si, ben venga!
> ...


Appunto. La scelta è tra avere qualche Milan Salernitana un po' vuoto e avere derby o partite di Champions impossibili da vedere perchè i biglietti saranno introvabili (a prezzi esorbitanti poi).

Alla fine la scelta è questa. Dunque tra esigenze televisive e vantaggio dei tifosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSport: closing vicino. Entro un mese c'è Redbird.La trattativa sembra alle battute finali Per le firme mancano solo passaggi tecnici. Obiettivo media company.*


Ma in poche parole sta "media company" sarebbe? Consiste in un'espansione del brand anche al di la dello sport?


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma in poche parole sta "media company" sarebbe? Consiste in un'espansione del brand anche al di la dello sport?


Spiegato in poche parole, significa un'azienda che produce contenuti.
E' qualcosa che in economia esiste da quasi 20 anni ormai...

Per fare un esempio noto, la media company per eccellenza (e molto imitata) è stata la Red Bull, che ormai è molto piu di produttori di bibite.

Sembra una cosa piccola, ma in realtà è una vera e propria rivoluzione aziendale, che tante multinazionali stanno affrontando.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Spiegato in poche parole, significa un'azienda che produce contenuti.
> E' qualcosa che in economia esiste da quasi 20 anni ormai...
> 
> Per fare un esempio noto, la media company per eccellenza (e molto imitata) è stata la Red Bull, che ormai sono molto piu di produttori di bibite.


Capito perfettamente. Diventare un brand totale che spazia in tanto ambiti, ok. Devo dire che ho più di qualche dubbio a riguardo ma ormai questa è la strada scelta, quindi speriamo bene...


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Maggio 2022)

Il valore del brand milan è cresciuto molto in questi due anni diventando primo in Italia e il migliore tra le italiane nei mercati principali e apparentemente senza fare operazioni mirate su questo aspetto. Considerando anche il numero di tifosi nel mondo che è di gran lunga il più alto tra le italiane direi che le premesse ci sono per un roseo futuro.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. La scelta è tra avere qualche Milan Salernitana un po' vuoto e avere derby o partite di Champions impossibili da vedere perchè i biglietti saranno introvabili (a prezzi esorbitanti poi).
> 
> Alla fine la scelta è questa. Dunque tra esigenze televisive e vantaggio dei tifosi.


Chi mette i soldi ha fatto la sua scelta come si puo' capire dalle continue interviste, io ho alcune riserve, ma non digerisco lo stadio mezzo vuoto, quindi propendo più per i 55k/60k. Parlando appunto di media company, se devi vendere un prodotto e cinematizzarlo non puoi permetterti di avere mezzo stadio vuoto in nessuna occasione, neanche in un Milan-Empoli di Coppa Italia. Li capisco.

Poi mi chiedo come diavolo facciano al Dortmund ad avere costantemente 80k spettatori, questa é la cosa incredibile. Se riuscissimo a replicare lo stesso modello credo che nessuno sia contrario, purtroppo é una cultura diversa.


----------



## Mika (24 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> spero non si inventino troppe pagliacciate.


C'è poco da inventare sto giro. Paul Singer a Milano non viene solo per la festa del Milan (rispetto al figlio che è venuto più volte).


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con quanto aggiunto da Repubblica, inizio ad avere buone sensazioni.
> Mi sembra un percorso coerente e promettente sulla carta.
> Certo è qualcosa di molto innovativo per il calcio italiano, per cui trovo inevitabile che molti siano scettici.
> Per ora non mi sbilancio ma il ragionamento mi sembra giusto.
> ...


vediamo chi se la beve la nuova scusa che lo stadio per le tv deve essere pieno o non fa bella figura..... 

per il resto a me sti pesonaggi moderni che pensano solo al social ed al multiverso fanno un po' paura. sarò scollegato io.
noi non siamo americani e non guardiamo le partite per ingozzarci di nachos ma per passione.
vedremo.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *vediamo chi se la beve la nuova scusa che lo stadio per le tv deve essere pieno o non fa bella figura.....*
> 
> per il resto a me sti pesonaggi moderni che pensano solo al social ed al multiverso fanno un po' paura. sarò scollegato io.
> noi non siamo americani e non guardiamo le partite per ingozzarci di nachos ma per passione.
> vedremo.







Secondo te é un bel vedere? Si parla di un Milan colossale, indubbiamente una delle migliori 3 al mondo all'epoca. Pallone d'oro Shevchenko e fior fior di campionissimi. Oltrettutto era una Serie A molto diversa rispetto a quella che si vede oggi, i nomi non sono comparabili.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo chi se la beve la nuova scusa che lo stadio per le tv deve essere pieno o non fa bella figura.....
> 
> per il resto a me sti pesonaggi moderni che pensano solo al social ed al multiverso fanno un po' paura. sarò scollegato io.
> noi non siamo americani e non guardiamo le partite per ingozzarci di nachos ma per passione.
> vedremo.


I timori sono normali in una situazione simile, anche se hai una visione un po' estrema della cosa. Non significa tradromare il Milan in un circo, quanto dotarlo di un'organizzazione in grado di farlo essere presente 24 ore su 24 nella vita dei tifosi, su tutte le piattaforme, con contenuti interessanti. Forse, ipotizzo, anche portare il marchio Milan in altri settori.

Per me l'importante è che non mettano becco nel reparto sportivo. Per questo progetto della media company il lavoro da fare dietro le quinte è immenso, è bene si concentrino su quello.
Per gli spogliatoi e il campo abbiamo già la nostra dirigenza che sa benissimo cosa fare.


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Spiegato in poche parole, significa un'azienda che produce contenuti.
> E' qualcosa che in economia esiste da quasi 20 anni ormai...
> 
> Per fare un esempio noto, la media company per eccellenza (e molto imitata) è stata la Red Bull, che ormai è molto piu di produttori di bibite.
> ...


Sì è il futuro delle aziende sportive, anche gli atleti sono dei brand, l'Ac Milan non è solo calcio, infatti, il calcio è lo spettacolo, ma è tutto il resto che si dovrà spingere.
Questa vittoria va ben oltre lo scudetto, è un brand, quello del Milan, che viene spinto e ha ricevuto la visibilità che gli serviva per andare oltre e crescere.
Bisogna vedere se saranno bravi a sfruttare l'ambiente e il contesto in una Serie A ancora oggi attaccata a patronati e signori nessuno come Gravina, gente che vede il calcio come qualcosa di vecchio o sacro, gente attaccata alla poltrona, questo sistema marcio ci spingerà ancora una volta a cercare fortuna all'estero, grazie alla visibilità che ci darà l'Europa, non sarà più questione di partecipare ma di andare lì e vincere, portando in giro per il mondo il brand Ac Milan che è ancora oggi potentissimo.
Detto questo, senza investimenti non si fa nulla, quando il fatturato sarà tornato a livelli altissimi e il nome Ac Milan sarà riconosciuto ancora una volta come un club di calcio di livello altissimo e competitivo pure in Europa allora credo che il club potrà marciare in folle, senza spese pazze o che comunque non verranno considerate troppo pazze.
Il grosso del cambiamento viene dato dal valore dei giocatori in rosa, quest'anno abbiamo fatto un salto importantissimo, in tutti i sensi, perché poi sono i giocatori in campo che bene o male decidono le sorti di quello che è il mondo Milan al di fuori del campo, nel calcio si passa da lì, in F1 giustamente è diverso e i risultati in pista non coincidono con l'importanza di una scuderia (altrimenti la Ferrari sarebbe considerata il Giannino di turno da quasi 15 anni e non la scuderia più importante, che guadagna di più e porta più soldi).
Ecco, la Serie A non è il campionato F1 e andrà spinta, non da queste teste, di sicuro, ma se non altro rispetto a 2 anni fa è un altro mondo, possiamo fare la differenza e prendere il largo, se qualcuna terrà la scia allora benissimo, altrimenti per noi ci sarà solo la Champs nei desideri.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è poco da inventare sto giro. Paul Singer a Milano non viene solo per la festa del Milan (rispetto al figlio che è venuto più volte).


io intendevo come show business.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

@willcoyote85 , ecco un video dello stesso momento storico in Premier equivalente a Milan-Parma.






Vuoi dirmi che é la stessa cosa? Cioé le TV e gli spettatori che si avvicinano al calcio (penso ad un Americano o un Canadese) e devono scegliere secondo te quale sarà la prima prima impressione che avranno? Lo stadio é importantissimo che sia pieno, lo si puo' pure fare di 800k posti se si riesce a riempire, ma lo si deve riempire.

I numeri parlano chiaro sulle affluenze agli stadi nei top 5 campionati, siamo il fanalino di coda e dobbiamo adeguarci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Secondo te é un bel vedere? Si parla di un Milan colossale, indubbiamente una delle migliori 3 al mondo all'epoca. Pallone d'oro Shevchenko e fior fior di campionissimi. Oltrettutto era una Serie A molto diversa rispetto a quella che si vede oggi, i nomi non sono comparabili.


può piacere o meno, a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo se certe partite lo stadio è mezzo vuoto.
è fisiologico, altrimenti fai uno stadio da 5000 persone perchè altrimenti in coppa italia non lo riempi.
quel che è certo è che alla tv non frega niente di quanto è pieno lo stadio, frega di più di vedere uno spettacolo decente in campo.

stadio piccolo significa più resa perchè costa meno, a discapito del supporto alla squadra che sarà sempre minore.

spero non si faccia lo stadio a questo punto,


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I timori sono normali in una situazione simile, anche se hai una visione un po' estrema della cosa. Non significa tradromare il Milan in un circo, quanto dotarlo di un'organizzazione in grado di farlo essere presente 24 ore su 24 nella vita dei tifosi, su tutte le piattaforme, con contenuti interessanti. Forse, ipotizzo, anche portare il marchio Milan in altri settori.
> 
> Per me l'importante è che non mettano becco nel reparto sportivo. Per questo progetto della media company il lavoro da fare dietro le quinte è immenso, è bene si concentrino su quello.
> Per gli spogliatoi e il campo abbiamo già la nostra dirigenza che sa benissimo cosa fare.


ma infatti... basta che il lato sportivo rimanga tradizionalista.
poi se vogliono fare ste innovazioni a mio parere completamente inutili facciano pure, magari portano un po' di soldi (non certo i miei).


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> @willcoyote85 , ecco un video dello stesso momento storico in Premier equivalente a Milan-Parma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ma un conto è lo stadio dello Spezia, un conto lo stadio del Milan.
Il Milan il pienone lo fa quasi sempre, soprattutto quando c'è entusiasmo. Se fanno 3-4 acquisti importanti per me superiamo 45k abbonati senza problemi. C'è tanta voglia di Milan e le feste lo hanno fatto vedere chiaramente.
Non ricordo, anche nel Milan di Ancelotti, difficoltà nel trovare biglietti cosi come è successo con l'Atalanta ad esempio. Se ti fai un "terzo anello" che apri all'occorrenza non credo sia un problema per le televisioni.
Se giochi in Champions poi.... il pienone lo fai praticamente sempre.
Lo Stadio deve essere un qualcosa di popolo, non può essere il salotto dei ricconi o dei privilegiati come al Conad Stadium.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> @willcoyote85 , ecco un video dello stesso momento storico in Premier equivalente a Milan-Parma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me c'entra anche come è fatto lo stadio, ma forse è un gusto mio.

Gli stadi che invogliano e attraggono di piu sono quelli senza anelli, come quello del Dortmund che citavi prima, perchè la visuale anche dai posti in alto è ottima (oltre l'effetto del famoso "muro giallo", che è bellissimo). Inoltre la curva è a ridosso del campo, dietro la porta, che da un punto di vista dello spettacolo anche televisivo ha un impatto magnifico (come anche la Kop di Anfield).

Nello stadio ad anelli invece prima di tutto la curva è al secondo, dunque lontana dal campo e fuori dalle inquadratura tv... inoltre quando hai il tutto esaurito, dai posti del terzo anelli la partita la immagini, perchè non si vede una mazza. Anche al Camp Nou per dire sono stato tante volte, ma dal terzo anello anche li non si vede nulla.

Per me se vuoi uno stadio super, da Milan, ci vuole da 70 mila posti e senza anelli, sul modello del Signal Iduna Park e in generale tutti gli stadi moderni tedeschi.

Ma non andiamo OT. Lo stadio è una componente fondamentale del progetto Redbird, non l'unica.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> può piacere o meno, a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo se certe partite lo stadio è mezzo vuoto.
> è fisiologico, altrimenti fai uno stadio da 5000 persone perchè altrimenti in coppa italia non lo riempi.
> quel che è certo è che alla tv non frega niente di quanto è pieno lo stadio, frega di più di vedere uno spettacolo decente in campo.
> 
> ...


Ma come non gliene frega niente? A parità di squadre é più facile vendere una partita a stadio pieno o una a stadio mezzo vuoto?

Forse a te non frega nulla, a me fa tristezza obbiettivamente, ma non é questo il punto. In Italia bene o male il mercato delle TV é quello che é, ma se vogliamo espanderci e vendere il prodotto all'estero allora questo é un punto fondamentale, non sai quante persone all'estero mi hanno fatto questo appunto.

"Brutti stadi in Italia, non mi piace vedere una partita deserta. Non frega manco ai tifosi..." , moltissime eh. Adirittura c'é chi vedendo giocare il Milan fuori casa rimane impressionato dalla bassa qualità degli stadi, non sottovalutare l'impatto visivo di chi non é coinvolto emotivamente come lo siamo noi due.

Io non ci penserei due volte a smettere di seguire la PL nel caso in cui l'affluenza dovesse diventare come quella Italiana. Oltre ai giocatori presenti, l'ambiente é uno dei fattori da tenere conto per le TV.


Poi se mi dici che a te non frega nulla é un altro conto, ma allora rimaniamo sempre depressivamente indietro rispetto a chi lo stadio lo ha da anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo, non mi sbilancio.
> 
> Come logica ci sta. Passiamo da un fondo che rileva la società, sistema i conti e rivende. Elliott è stato obiettivamente bravissimo in questo, trasformando un ridimensionamento in un progetto vincente. Se non siamo i primi che ci riescono, a memoria, siamo un caso rarissimo di sicuro. Allo stesso tempo pero di sport non ne capiscono una mazza, per loro stessa ammissione, e in certi casi, soprattutto i primi tempi, lo abbiamo visto anche.
> 
> ...


Post da incorniciare. 
Chi non capisce queste cose è fermo agli anni 90.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ok ma un conto è lo stadio dello Spezia, un conto lo stadio del Milan.
> Il Milan il pienone lo fa quasi sempre, soprattutto quando c'è entusiasmo. Se fanno 3-4 acquisti importanti per me superiamo 45k abbonati senza problemi. C'è tanta voglia di Milan e le feste lo hanno fatto vedere chiaramente.
> Non ricordo, anche nel Milan di Ancelotti, difficoltà nel trovare biglietti cosi come è successo con l'Atalanta ad esempio. Se ti fai un "terzo anello" che apri all'occorrenza non credo sia un problema per le televisioni.
> Se giochi in Champions poi.... il pienone lo fai praticamente sempre.
> Lo Stadio deve essere un qualcosa di popolo, non può essere il salotto dei ricconi o dei privilegiati come al Conad Stadium.


Si e poi il prossimo anno dobbiamo fare altrettanti acquisti "importanti" (che significa poi?) per rinnovare questo entusiasmo, e cosi via fino alla fine dei tempi? Scusa, se lo stadio era semi-deserto in un Milan stellare, con palloni d'oro, con LEGGENDE del calcio come Paolo Maldini, con campioni del mondo, vuoi che che dopo l'entusiasmo e l'euforia iniziale di essere ritornati dove ci compete la gente riempia sempre lo stadio? Ottimistico, ma se fossi un investitore non ci cascherei eh.

C'é voglia di Milan perché avevamo toccato il fondo, hai detto bene. Anche in Champions nelle partite "noiose" di qualificazione eravamo soliti avere uno stadio semideserto, purtroppo é fisiologico in Italia. 

Ragazzi, c'é un equivoco di fondo credo. io non dico cosa sia giusto fare, ognuno ha la sua filosofia e non voglio intromettermi. Per me potremo pure fare lo stadio più grande d'Europa e chiamarlo Casa del Diavolo e vendere i biglietti al prezzo di un caffé, poi pero' chi vende questo prodotto ti dice: "Si si, tutto bello. Ma che me ne faccio di mostrare i seggiolini vuoti?"


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si e poi il prossimo anno dobbiamo fare altrettanti acquisti "importanti" (che significa poi?) per rinnovare questo entusiasmo, e cosi via fino alla fine dei tempi? Scusa, se lo stadio era semi-deserto in un Milan stellare, con palloni d'oro, con LEGGENDE del calcio come Paolo Maldini, con campioni del mondo, vuoi che che dopo l'entusiasmo e l'euforia iniziale di essere ritornati dove ci compete la gente riempia sempre lo stadio? Ottimistico, ma se fossi un investitore non ci cascherei eh.
> 
> C'é voglia di Milan perché avevamo toccato il fondo, hai detto bene. Anche in Champions nelle partite "noiose" di qualificazione eravamo soliti avere uno stadio semideserto, purtroppo é fisiologico in Italia.
> 
> Ragazzi, c'é un equivoco di fondo credo. io non dico cosa sia giusto fare, ognuno ha la sua filosofia e non voglio intromettermi. Per me potremo pure fare lo stadio più grande d'Europa e chiamarlo Casa del Diavolo e vendere i biglietti al prezzo di un caffé, poi pero' chi vende questo prodotto ti dice: "Si si, tutto bello. Ma che me ne faccio di mostrare i seggiolini vuoti?"


Ma guarda che una volta che hai 45k abbonati, per riempire uno stadio di 60k sono 15k tagliandi che a rotazione con Milan club e altro li riempi.
Per me è solo una questione di gestire il tutto: riprendere in mano anche i Milan club che in molti casi sono "dormienti" se non passati a miglior vita, creare dei posti "flessibili" da aprire all'occorrenza (un simil terzo anello per dire).
L'entusiasmo si rinnova vincendo e facendo crescere la base dei tifosi: sono anni che perdiamo tifosi in Italia visto che non vinciamo niente. Se vinci -> giovani tifano Milan -> più tifosi -> più indotto. E' semplice.

Lo stadio non è stato mai semi deserto, ricordo che si facevano agevolmente 40k abbonati ai tempi di Ancelotti.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me c'entra anche come è fatto lo stadio, ma forse è un gusto mio.
> 
> Gli stadi che invogliano e attraggono di piu sono quelli senza anelli, come quello del Dortmund che citavi prima, perchè la visuale anche dai posti in alto è ottima (oltre l'effetto del famoso "muro giallo", che è bellissimo). Inoltre la curva è a ridosso del campo, dietro la porta, che da un punto di vista dello spettacolo anche televisivo ha un impatto magnifico (come anche la Kop di Anfield).
> 
> ...


E anche qui sono d'accordo 

Pero' credo che anche tu concorda che se guardiamo al passato recente, l'investitore deve basarsi sui dati che ha e non sul nostro entusiasmo o su promesse basate sul momento. Anche se come voi preferisco uno stadio da 80k posti, perché il Milan ha una storia troppo grande per avere uno 55k spettatori. Speriamo che ci sorprendano e riflettano a qualcosa di innovativo che permetta di cambiare il numero dei posti in base all'occasione, difficile, ma non impossibile (ne discutevo con un professore di ingenieria edile al politecnico).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

-Chi sogna grossi giocatori --> Può tifare PSG o City
-Chi spera in proprietari in grado di investire pesantemente --> Stupido perchè spendere a caso (ribadito sempre "a caso" come se fossero tutti ebeti i DS) non serve a niente
-Chi si permette di commentare negativamente (siamo in un forum e si parla) possibili future linee societarie --> Vede i fantasmi e non capisce niente
-Chi critica lo stadio "piccolo" --> E' antiquato

Questo è il mood da un po' di tempo a questa parte 

Diamoci tutti quanti una regolata


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> -Chi sogna grossi giocatori --> Può tifare PSG o City
> -Chi spera in proprietari in grado di investire pesantemente --> Stupido perchè spendere a caso (ribadito sempre "a caso" come se fossero tutti ebeti i DS) non serve a niente
> -Chi si permette di commentare negativamente (siamo in un forum e si parla) possibili future linee societarie --> Vede i fantasmi e non capisce niente
> -Chi critica lo stadio "piccolo" --> E' antiquato
> ...



Ma lascia perdere...

Lo si è visto ieri cos'è il Milan e cosa vuol dire vincere. Il Milan non può permettersi più di vincere uno scudetto ogni 11 anni. Serve un progetto vincente. Serve una proprietà all'altezza in grado di aprire un grande ciclo vincente. E servono grandi investimenti per riuscirci. I miracoli avvengono una tantum. E chi tifa Milan senza altri interessi, lo sa.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che una volta che hai 45k abbonati, per riempire uno stadio di 60k sono 15k tagliandi che a rotazione con Milan club e altro li riempi.
> Per me è solo una questione di gestire il tutto: riprendere in mano anche i Milan club che in molti casi sono "dormienti" se non passati a miglior vita, creare dei posti "flessibili" da aprire all'occorrenza (un simil terzo anello per dire).
> L'entusiasmo si rinnova vincendo e facendo crescere la base dei tifosi: sono anni che perdiamo tifosi in Italia visto che non vinciamo niente. Se vinci -> giovani tifano Milan -> più tifosi -> più indotto. E' semplice.
> 
> Lo stadio non è stato mai semi deserto, ricordo che si facevano agevolmente 40k abbonati ai tempi di Ancelotti.


Eh ma anche qui non siamo lucidi se non diciamo che quello é uno spettacolo poco accettabile per quello squadrone. Palloni d'oro e leggende che fanno il pienone solo nei big match. Ad oggi certo che se avessimo quella squadra ci scappano i 75k abbonati per 3 anni di fila  , una volta alla vetta del mondo cosa fai ? L'abitudine alla vittoria logora il tifo, o meglio appena le cose vanno un pelino male é tutto finito. Questo dicono i dati. Se casomai dovessimo vendere Leao a quanto credi arrivino gli abbonati? Mi dispiace, ma non si puo' ragionare cosi.

Il progetto stadio che eventualmente RedBird vorrà costruire sarà fondamentale per il brand, capisci cosa voglio dire? Poi spero con tutto il cuore si faccia lo stadio del Milan (e non in concomitanza con quelli la) e che sia uno spettacolo da 80k posti ampliabili, e che sia sempre pieno. Lo spero con tutto il cuore, ma allora anche la cultura deve cambiare, e certi personaggi vanno lasciati fuoriu a prendersi a schiaffi da soli invece di prendersela con i propri fratelli di tifo o invece di gridare insulti razzisti e minacce di morte. Allora se la cultura cambia c'é speranza, cosi la vedo dura se non in sporadiche annate


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> @willcoyote85 , ecco un video dello stesso momento storico in Premier equivalente a Milan-Parma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


potremmo prendere in considerazione il tuo discorso se i diritti tv non fossero collettivi ma per singola squadra.
a questo punto però cosa gliene frega ad una tv se 1 squadra ha stadio pieno e 19 stadio vuoto??

poi per me non è solo quanto è pieno, per dire se riempi le prime file sembra già pieno. è come è costruito lo stadio e dove si trovano le prime file, il manto, il rumore. ci sono tante variabili.


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> -Chi sogna grossi giocatori --> Può tifare PSG o City
> -Chi spera in proprietari in grado di investire pesantemente --> Stupido perchè spendere a caso (ribadito sempre "a caso" come se fossero tutti ebeti i DS) non serve a niente
> -Chi si permette di commentare negativamente (siamo in un forum e si parla) possibili future linee societarie --> Vede i fantasmi e non capisce niente
> -*Chi critica lo stadio "piccolo" --> E' antiquato*
> ...


Sei ingiusto. Ovviamente mi sono sentito messo in mezzo perché é da un'ora che parlo di stadio  , ma sto solo cercando di portare sul tavolo una discussione ce a me sta a cuore (nuovo stadio) e che credo sia anche fondamentale per il nostro futuro. Oltrettutto non mi sembra di aver detto antiquato a nessuno ne di aver usato modi scortesi per avanzare temi che non necessariamente supporto in pieno, ma che mi rendo conto vanno presi in considerazione (come spesso capita faccio la parte del cattivone). 

Che poi fratello, l'hai detto tu stesso: siamo in un forum. Sapessi gli insulti che mi sono preso da anni a questa parte, sono sicuro che c'é ancora mi reputa troll, gobbo o interista 

Se non era rivolta a me chiedo venia e continuo un po' a cercare di vedere altre sfumature


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...



*Leggete quotate e restate on topic*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sei ingiusto. Ovviamente mi sono sentito messo in mezzo perché é da un'ora che parlo di stadio  , ma sto solo cercando di portare sul tavolo una discussione ce a me sta a cuore (nuovo stadio) e che credo sia anche fondamentale per il nostro futuro. Oltrettutto non mi sembra di aver detto antiquato a nessuno ne di aver usato modi scortesi per avanzare temi che non necessariamente supporto in pieno, ma che mi rendo conto vanno presi in considerazione (come spesso capita faccio la parte del cattivone).
> 
> Che poi fratello, l'hai detto tu stesso: siamo in un forum. Sapessi gli insulti che mi sono preso da anni a questa parte, sono sicuro che c'é ancora mi reputa troll, gobbo o interista
> 
> Se non era rivolta a me chiedo venia e continuo un po' a cercare di vedere altre sfumature


AHAHHA no non ce l'ho con te. A me premono più le prime cose che ho detto, il discorso stadio è più borderline nel senso che tutte le visioni possono essere giuste. L'unica cosa che non mi piace è quando ci si spinge oltre additando le persone in certe maniere solo perchè non la si pensa uguale, ma non mi pare proprio tu l'abbia fatto!
Comunque no attacchi, sennò avrei quotato un messaggio specifico...è solo una cosa che noto ultimamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


*Scaroni (estratto dall'intervista completa sul corriere della Sera):"Elliott ha intrapreso un percorso in cui sta sondando opportunità di vendita, che comunque richiederà del tempo, almeno tre mesi."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> -Chi sogna grossi giocatori --> Può tifare PSG o City
> -Chi spera in proprietari in grado di investire pesantemente --> Stupido perchè spendere a caso (ribadito sempre "a caso" come se fossero tutti ebeti i DS) non serve a niente
> -Chi si permette di commentare negativamente (siamo in un forum e si parla) possibili future linee societarie --> Vede i fantasmi e non capisce niente
> -Chi critica lo stadio "piccolo" --> E' antiquato
> ...



Stranamente non ho ancora letto quella parola tanto figa, "boomer"... 




admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

*Il Sole 24 Ore: avvocati al lavoro per chiudere il passaggio del Milan a Redbird. Elliott resterà in minoranza. *


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che gli stadi debbano essere pieni Scaroni ha ragione. È stato penoso vedere il Milan che si giocava lo scudetto in un cesso da 20k posti con parecchi buchi in tribuna. 

Ma li forse il problema era che si giocava contro il Sassuolo, che è una società di cartone che avrà 5 tifosi in croce se va bene. 

Comunque i numeri di tifosi visti in questa stagione dimostrano che la cattedrale è proprio una cagata. Chiaramente è fatta per massimizzare i ricavi del botteghino, ma forse dovrebbero rifare i conti un'altra volta considerando l'affluenza di quest'anno. Perché anche l'Inter comunque ha fatto il pienone.


----------



## cuoredidrago (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


Ma Alarhi di Inverstcorp che dichiara, aldilà dei complimenti, che per motivi legali non può dire molto ma che è loro intento investire nell'industria dello sport, come la vedete?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

cuoredidrago ha scritto:


> Ma Alarhi di Inverstcorp che dichiara, aldilà dei complimenti, che per motivi legali non può dire molto ma che è loro intento investire nell'industria dello sport, come la vedete?


Che avranno firmato degli accordi di riservatezza. Prenderanno qualche altra squadra


----------



## cuoredidrago (24 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che avranno firmato degli accordi di riservatezza. Prenderanno qualche altra squadra


Vero, probabile. Speriamo non i ratti.


----------



## King of the North (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vediamo chi se la beve la nuova scusa che lo stadio per le tv deve essere pieno o non fa bella figura.....
> 
> per il resto a me sti pesonaggi moderni che pensano solo al social ed al multiverso fanno un po' paura. sarò scollegato io.
> noi non siamo americani e non guardiamo le partite per ingozzarci di nachos ma per passione.
> vedremo.


Capisco perfettamente il lato romantico del tuo pensiero ma con la passione e basta non compri i giocatori per rinforzare la rosa e vincere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Scaroni (estratto dall'intervista completa sul corriere della Sera):"Elliott ha intrapreso un percorso in cui sta sondando opportunità di vendita, che comunque richiederà del tempo, almeno tre mesi."*


Che strano, proprio la durata del calciomercato. Toh, che coincidenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Capisco perfettamente il lato romantico del tuo pensiero ma con la passione e basta non compri i giocatori per rinforzare la rosa e vincere.


basta vedere i top club gli stadi che hanno e confrontare gli incassi con quelli dei ladri, per esempio.
cmq chiudo ho già spiegato troppe volte quel che penso  .
ma vedrai che ce ne accorgeremo.


----------



## Zenos (24 Maggio 2022)

Tornano gli APACF Show?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


che vorrebbe dire "Elliott pronto a restare con potere decisionale: stadio,diritti tv e sostenibilita linee guida ribadite"

che continua a comandare Elliott?

mah..al momento il mio entusiasmo per questi è moooolto basso..però vedremo

mi sembra che sto Cardinale giochi a fare un pò il visionario modello Berlusconi degli anni 90..solo che i tempi sono cambiati e lui non so se ha le stesse capacità del Silvione d'annata...mah vedremo

inutile dire che preferivo gli arabi..ma magari erano mezze sòle eh chi lo sa


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che vorrebbe dire "Elliott pronto a restare con potere decisionale: stadio,diritti tv e sostenibilita linee guida ribadite"
> 
> che continua a comandare Elliott?
> 
> ...


Che poi Silvio non è che avesse tutta ‘sta strategia… “Cribbio, ci serve un difensore. Chi è il più forte?”. “Tizio”. “Quanto costa?”. “Tot”. “Ghe pensi mi”.
Poi un po’ di teatrino “ma no, costa troppo, non possiamo permettercelo” e il giorno dopo firma.


----------



## joker07 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me c'entra anche come è fatto lo stadio, ma forse è un gusto mio.
> 
> Gli stadi che invogliano e attraggono di piu sono quelli senza anelli, come quello del Dortmund che citavi prima, perchè la visuale anche dai posti in alto è ottima (oltre l'effetto del famoso "muro giallo", che è bellissimo). Inoltre la curva è a ridosso del campo, dietro la porta, che da un punto di vista dello spettacolo anche televisivo ha un impatto magnifico (come anche la Kop di Anfield).
> 
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo con ciò che scrivi, ma stadio pieno o vuoto... in Inghilterra o Germania gli stadi sono pieni, ma gli stipendi medi delle persone sono significamente più alti rispetto all'Italia, motivo per cui 100 euro per un cittadino tedesco o inglese non sono 100 euro come un cittadino italiano, quindi anche per questo estetica a parte (che comunque incide) in Italia c'è questo andazzo secondo me. Che ne pensi ?


----------



## Goro (24 Maggio 2022)

Sono anni che questi "grandi" manager che si affacciano al calcio si spippettano su queste cose tipo media company, come se ci fosse spazio per tutti nell'industria dell'intrattenimento.

Semplicemente lo stadio aumenterà i ricavi e questi grandi manager potranno mettere la tacca nel proprio curriculum, ma poi ci si fermerà lì. Non tutti vogliono aziende nelle proprie vite a 360° e ben poche hanno il potenziale per farlo.


----------



## Marcex7 (24 Maggio 2022)

Ci è andata malissimo.Lo scenario peggiore,Elliott e Redbird assieme.
Una si doveva levare visto che il suo lavoro l'ha fatto e molto bene.L'altra non ha soldi per competere con le squadre di vertice


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Sono molto d'accordo con ciò che scrivi, ma stadio pieno o vuoto... in Inghilterra o Germania gli stadi sono pieni, ma gli stipendi medi delle persone sono significamente più alti rispetto all'Italia, motivo per cui 100 euro per un cittadino tedesco o inglese non sono 100 euro come un cittadino italiano, quindi anche per questo estetica a parte (che comunque incide) in Italia c'è questo andazzo secondo me. Che ne pensi ?


Sicuramente incide anche quello.
Io temo che uno stadio più piccolo significherà prezzi molto più alti


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' un ragionamento che ha un fine chiaro... stadio piu piccolo, meno costi di costruzione e di gestione, prezzi MOOOOLTO piu alti.
> 
> Lo dico perchè qualche partita di Premier l'ho vista... l'ultima prima della pandemia al Tottenham Stadium ho pagato 160 euro il primo anello laterale, vicino alla bandierina... Tottenham Leicester, quindi neanche una partita troppo di cartello... l'equivalente del nostro primo arancio ne costava quasi 300... giusto per essere chiari di cosa stiamo parlando.
> 
> Stadio piccolo vuol dire incu...ata grande per i tifosi, inutile girarci intorno.


Ma il futuro è quello....nessuna società vuole più tantissimi abbonamenti....vogliono tutte il tifoso occasionale che parte da qualsiasi parte dell'italia viene a Milano x weekend con famiglia e x una volta all'anno spende 1500 x tre giorni...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi Silvio non è che avesse tutta ‘sta strategia… “Cribbio, ci serve un difensore. Chi è il più forte?”. “Tizio”. “Quanto costa?”. “Tot”. “Ghe pensi mi”.
> Poi un po’ di teatrino “ma no, costa troppo, non possiamo permettercelo” e il giorno dopo firma.


si mi riferivo al fatto di vedere il calcio come un prodotto commerciale da vendere..come uno show oltre all'evento sportivo

boiate come la statua di hulk mi hanno ricordato berlusconate come la cavalcata delle valchirie...


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Maggio 2022)

Media. Con cosa fai i contenuti?
A Leao da tenere accontentandolo anche intestandogli il Duomo, aggiungerei Nkunku oppure Joao Felix.
Poi avanti con Botman, Bellanova, Adli, Sirigu, Pobega, Origi, Sanchez. Servono attori bravi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


Sono molto scettico e poco fiducioso verso questa nuova proprietà. Il primo banco di prova sarà la questione Leao sul quale io sono pessimista con questi qui al timone. Vediamo che succede, certo che avrei preferito un altro tipo di proprietá. Vedremo anche che investimenti faranno, se la situazione resterà invariata rispetto a Elliott. Sarebbe difficile da digerire, visto che sapevamo che Elliott fosse solo di passaggio, mentre questi qui chissà quanti anni resteranno.


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chi mette i soldi ha fatto la sua scelta come si puo' capire dalle continue interviste, io ho alcune riserve, ma non digerisco lo stadio mezzo vuoto, quindi propendo più per i 55k/60k. Parlando appunto di media company, se devi vendere un prodotto e cinematizzarlo non puoi permetterti di avere mezzo stadio vuoto in nessuna occasione, neanche in un Milan-Empoli di Coppa Italia. Li capisco.
> 
> Poi mi chiedo *come diavolo facciano al Dortmund ad avere costantemente 80k spettatori*, questa é la cosa incredibile. Se riuscissimo a replicare lo stesso modello credo che nessuno sia contrario, purtroppo é una cultura diversa.


Coi biglietti a 17 euro.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente incide anche quello.
> Io temo che uno stadio più piccolo significherà prezzi molto più alti


Temi?


----------



## sunburn (24 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> boiate come la statua di hulk mi hanno ricordato berlusconate come la cavalcata delle valchirie...


Per me, se ci portano anche solo la metà dei trofei di Silvio, possono anche mettere la statua di Batman transessuale alta come la Tour Eiffel all’ingresso di casa Milan…


----------



## Buciadignho (24 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Coi biglietti a 17 euro.


Non ho avuto modo di verificare questa cifra e ti prendo in parola 

Sono andato a verificare pero' i prezzi medi ed è saltato fuori che in Italia abbiamo i prezzi medi più bassi d’Europa.

In Italia per le partite di seconda fascia costa in media 49,63€, in Germania 87,44€ . Fonte: Football Price Index 2022.
Eppure da noi l'affluenza é molto più bassa, i propblemi sono molteplici e seri, di certo mi sembra di capire che il prezzo non sia uno di questi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS: I tempi per il passaggio di consegne da Elliott a Redbird sono brevi, questione di giorni e il fondo di Cardinale diventerà il nuovo proprietario rossonero. Una nuova era nel segno della continuità: nella strategia aziendale e negli uomini che la condurranno. L'mpegno che contraddistingue Redbird: fondere sport, media, entertainment. Il calcio inteso anche come show, rivolto alle nuove generazioni e a nuovi sistemi di fruizione delle trasmissioni. Una visione moderna, che guardi al futuro, che alimenti i ricavi anche attraverso la combinazione tra pallone e intrattenimento. Alardhi ieri si è complimentato col Milan, ma si è ritirato dalla corsa.
> 
> *Repubblica: Redbird pronto a subentrare al fondo attivista Elliott, intenzionato a restare con una quota di **minoranza e con potere decisionale: stadio, diritti tv e sostenibilità le linee guida ribadite. Ai sussurri che collegavano proprio alle firme sull’accordo la presenza al Mapei Stadium e poi la permanenza a Milano del titolare di Elliott, Paul Singer (salito sul pullman della squadra insieme al figlio Gordon, l’abbraccio dei tifosi l’aveva provato sul campo, Scaroni non lo trovava più durante l’invasione), hanno fatto il controcanto le voci sul viaggio a Milano di Gerry Cardinale, fondatore di RedBird e specialista dello show business. Nel nuovo cda la continuità verrebbe assicurata a Elliott dalla conferma di Giorgio Furlani, manager del fondo, e del presidente Scaroni, la cui crociata da consigliere della Lega di A sono i diritti tv internazionali, tema caro a RedBird. Scaroni ribadisce la sua discussa tesi sugli stadi di medie dimensioni, nuovo San Siro incluso: "I diritti tv internazionali mi preoccupano. Gli stadi visti in tv devono essere pieni, non possono essere enormi. Prendiamo esempio dall’Inghilterra". Che il campionato italiano sia in ritardo, non solo per gli stadi vetusti, lo sostiene l’ad Gazidis, che dalla Premier League arriva: "La presenza di tante proprietà straniere significa che c’è chi crede nelle potenzialità della Serie A, ma anche che il calcio italiano costa ancora poco. Il nostro scudetto può creare un modello. Quando sono arrivato, il ritornello era che coi giovani non si poteva vincere perché la maglia del Milan era troppo pesante, invece lo si può fare anche in Champions. Il calcio italiano non deve avere paura di osare, ad esempio con gli arbitraggi: le partite so no troppo spezzettate. Si può cominciare a discutere di tempo effettivo, anche se il rischio è di sforare **le due ore. Serve coraggio".
> 
> ...


Lo sapevo che uno dei temi sarebbe stato il tempo effettivo..
Figuriamoci, agli ammerigani la pausa hot dog è birra non la leva nessuno dalla testa


----------



## Giek (25 Maggio 2022)

Dai ma che un fondo privato investa un quarto del valore degli asset gestiti in una squadra di calcio, per di più della serie A, puzza di bruciato lontano un miglio.
Vendessero a gente seria, non a clown americani come questi.
E rinnovino a Leao. Caxxo


----------

